# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  المنتخب الوطني صقور الجديان

## جارح مهموم

*بصراحه والله ي شباب انا شايف مازدا ما قصر من ناحيت المنتخب القومي نهائيه وانحنا لو بلوم   شخص بعينه نلوم قادة الاتحاد لانهم هم اصحاب القرار في المنتخب الوطني 
قبل كده ادينا الصغه في المدرب الاجنبي والنتيجه صفر علي الشمال وادينا الصغه لمازده والنتيجه ظهور المنتخب في النهائيات بعد غياب ورجعنا وسحبنا منه الصغه وادينها لمدرب اجنبي وكانت المحصله الخروج من التصفيات ورجعنا وادينه الصغه لمازدا ماذا فعل 
رجع المنتخب الي النهائيات مره اخره ولكن  المره دي ما خرج من الدور الاول كما في المره السابقه لا صعد الى الدور التاني 
فلماذا لا نعطيف الصغه الكامله من الشعب وعشاق الرياضه مره اخره 
لو في محاسبه الاتحاد يتحاسب وبالاخص الرئيس والسكرتير
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*عيوب  مازدا  ليس  له  شخيه  وبجامل علي  حساب  الوطن  وبتاع  شليات  وسميع  وغير  الطابق  المستور
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

عيوب  مازدا  ليس  له  شخيه  وبجامل علي  حساب  الوطن  وبتاع  شليات  وسميع  وغير  الطابق  المستور



فعلا خلي  الطابق مستور  ما عندي زيادة .. مية مية 
22222222222
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نحتاج لتغيير فكر مازدا مع المريخ ولاعبيه
نغير الدفه منها نكسب مازدا مرة تانيه بيناتنا ومنها اصلاح اموره مع لاعبي المريخ ليختارهم ويشركهم في المنتخب

*

----------


## النزير

*وين الاشراف من التعديل الاملائى
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

* يابقه (الصغه) دى قدر مافتشت ليها ماعرفتها
الا بعد قدره قادر عرفتك قاصد (الثقه)
اها شغلتك دى وشغله مازدا وااااااااااااااااحد
انت مندفع عشان كدى اخطأت وماذدا ابو الاندفاع
وابو الكبكبه والخوف من اعلام الجلافيط وقاده الاتحاد
عشان كدى لم يصيب ابداً
ماذدا ايه الانت جاى تقول عليه دا مو نافع 

*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

 يابقه (الصغه) دى قدر مافتشت ليها ماعرفتها
الا بعد قدره قادر عرفتك قاصد (الثقه)
اها شغلتك دى وشغله مازدا وااااااااااااااااحد
انت مندفع عشان كدى اخطأت وماذدا ابو الاندفاع
وابو الكبكبه والخوف من اعلام الجلافيط وقاده الاتحاد
عشان كدى لم يصيب ابداً
ماذدا ايه الانت جاى تقول عليه دا مو نافع 




مع كل الاحترام والتقدير للاخ صاحب الموضوع لكن العين تتفاعل وتتوافق بل تتداخل مع ما في السطور من الناحية الانشائية والاملائية والنحوية 
للأهمية القصوى الرجاء ثم الرجاء مراعاة ذلك واعني هنا دور الاشراف فكلنا يخطئ ونحتاج للتصحيح 
ولكم جميعا الحب والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

وين الاشراف من التعديل الاملائى



اخي الن ذ ير اذا شكل الخط عندك يظهر الذال زاءا فرجاءا رجاء تغيير نوع الخط 
لك شكري ومودتي
                        	*

----------

